# UK-Muscle Mobile App Now Available!



## Lorian

YES! .. it's finally here guys.. :laugh:

The Android one is available immediately..and... it's completely FREE!

The iPhone app will be a couple more days (apple are more strict about approving them) but should be good to go by the end of the week.

If you use an Android handset, just search *UKMuscle* from within the Market and Install it. NOTE: There is no hyphen (-) in the app name, it's just UKMuscle

Feedback welcome..

L


----------



## Lorian

Forgot to say, I have lots of options to customise things like how many posts you see when you first open the app.

I'm happy to tweak this based on member feedback in the days ahead.

L


----------



## steve bridgend

Is it possible to upload pics with the app


----------



## Milky

Searching as we speak.....

Man l can see my losing my job here !!


----------



## kaos_nw

I didnt get that option Lorian! cant seem to choose the number of posts I see etc, or refresh the posts so I can see the latest ones


----------



## Lorian

kaos_nw said:


> I didnt get that option Lorian! cant seem to choose the number of posts I see etc, or refresh the posts so I can see the latest ones


Those are settings which only I can change as they effect all users.

L


----------



## Shady45

Downloaded


----------



## aka

wow, this is cool Lorian

I will play around and let you know but first insight is good

cheers


----------



## scobielad

Won't be able to try it until I get back to the UK where roaming mobile is free...in Europe it costs a fortune...looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Milky

I am in deep sh*t now.......... down fricken loaded


----------



## Fullsquat

Sweet will have a look now


----------



## Fullsquat

How do I get it on a blackberry?


----------



## ardsam

What does it do that makes it better than whatsapp? (sorry guys meant tapatalk)


----------



## Shady45

Okay first glance ways to improve... (I may have just missed something so let me know if theres a way around it 

Be good if the app could remember your log in credentials so that you can close it without havin to log in again.

If you clicked on a thread and it went straight to the last post you read.

A refresh button in the menu or whatever.

A 'Favourites/Subscribed' section under menu where you can go straight to favourite forums and/or subscribed threads (I think this may already be there, im just not finding it?)

Other than that app seems functional, looks good and is loading quickly.


----------



## Shady45

ardsam said:


> What does it do that makes it better than whatsapp?


ain't whatsapp just for IM'ing/texting?


----------



## Lorian

Fullsquat said:


> How do I get it on a blackberry?


Sorry, blackberry isn't a support platform.. yet.



ardsam said:


> What does it do that makes it better than whatsapp?


 It's a dedicated app for accessing and using this forum...

L


----------



## Lorian

Shady45 said:


> Okay first glance ways to improve... (I may have just missed something so let me know if theres a way around it
> 
> Be good if the app could remember your log in credentials so that you can close it without havin to log in again.
> 
> If you clicked on a thread and it went straight to the last post you read.
> 
> A refresh button in the menu or whatever.
> 
> A 'Favourites/Subscribed' section under menu where you can go straight to favourite forums and/or subscribed threads (I think this may already be there, im just not finding it?)
> 
> Other than that app seems functional, looks good and is loading quickly.


Thanks for the feedback.

I agree with the first 2 suggestions.

The Subscribed section is already in there.. I think you just need to hit the *Top* button (which confusingly is at the bottom of the screen..)

L


----------



## craig24

Only just downloaded tapatalk. Will defo download this when the iPhone app is available tho.


----------



## Milky

Mine stays logged on so all good there for me...


----------



## Lorian

steve bridgend said:


> Is it possible to upload pics with the app


Yes.

L


----------



## Shady45

Lorian said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I agree with the first 2 suggestions.
> 
> The Subscribed section is already in there.. I think you just need to hit the *Top* button (which confusingly is at the bottom of the screen..)
> 
> L


Not a problem, if i come across anything else il add it  and yes you are right about the subscribed section part, just me being blind


----------



## Shady45

On trying to open blogs im getting...

Error

Unexpected server response

Also im not trying to just pick apart your app if it looks like that, just trying to help out with bugs etc... lol


----------



## Fatstuff

will download when iphone app is ready - is it better than tapatalk to use?


----------



## jamiedilk

brilliant thanks now i can have ukm on the go!!



Lorian said:


> YES! .. it's finally here guys.. :laugh:
> 
> The Android one is available immediately..and... it's completely FREE!
> 
> The iPhone app will be a couple more days (apple are more strict about approving them) but should be good to go by the end of the week.
> 
> If you use an Android handset, just search *UKMuscle* from within the Market and Install it. NOTE: There is no hyphen (-) in the app name, it's just UKMuscle
> 
> Feedback welcome..
> 
> L


----------



## Shady45

fatmanstan! said:


> will download when iphone app is ready - is it better than tapatalk to use?


Basing this on android version, which im guessing are similar.

This app is more specific to UK Muscle, allowing for more options than Tapatalk provide. I find it a lil faster than Tapatalk in loading threads etc. Of course Tapatalk got the advantage of allowing for multiple forums if you use others and atm is a lil more polished imo. Although don't forget the UKM app is a first release (not sure if updates are planned if thought to be needed in the future) and is free...

Also it would be good if we could 'like' and 'rep' thread comments? Iv found report, but not these


----------



## SoulXedge

Looking forward to iphone4 version


----------



## Hampy71

When is the iPhone version available?


----------



## Shorty1002

Watching this space... iPhone at the ready!


----------



## Dai Jones

downloaded, looks good


----------



## Hampy71

Dai Jones said:


> downloaded, looks good


For iPhone?


----------



## bowen86

iphone4 ready waiting on the app


----------



## beef68

One thing I've noticed so far is quoted text doesn't display properly, it shows the tags where as in tapatalk it works.

edit. happens on all text formatting even on forum headers.


----------



## Lorian

The iPhone version is still a couple of days off.. it is coming though!

There's also an updated version of the Android one which I'll be releasing next week that fixes some of the minor issues.

L


----------



## Fatstuff

oooooooh excited


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn

I currently use tapatalk to access the forum from my iPhone, what benefits will the UK Muscle App have over this?


----------



## beef68

The thing I like most about tapatalk is the 'Latest' page and the ability to refresh for new posts without having to go through every sub section of the forum.

If the new app gets this sorted on the 'Home' page then I can see any reason why I wont switch over permanently as it has far better look and feel to it.


----------



## DJay

nice, downloading now!

edit: no im not dont have the iPhone app yet, i got so excited i didnt read the whole post lol!


----------



## synthasize

installed


----------



## JD1981

Any news on the iphone app yet please


----------



## kev74

JD1981 said:


> Any news on the iphone app yet please


x2


----------



## stevo99

x3 just to be awkward


----------



## Whimsical

stevo99 said:


> x3 just to be awkward


me too x4

gimme gimme


----------



## Lorian

The process I have to go through to get apps onto the apple store is crazy..

Anyway, I am trying guys.. I setup a mac emulator today so should be able to get it uploaded tomorrow.. apparently apple will then take a week to check it though 

L


----------



## kev74

how come apple take so long compaired to android apps?


----------



## aka

Apple ans Microsoft are paranoid greedy business men trying to screw us as much as possible, on the other hand Android is an open source


----------



## SoulXedge

I will keep checking For the iPhone release!


----------



## Lorian

kev74 said:


> how come apple take so long compaired to android apps?


With Apple it's a 39 page document, I have to:

Enroll in Apple Developer Program

Create an Apple ID

Create a Professional Profile

Request an iOS Distribution Certificate which can only be done on a Mac

Submit iOS certificate for approval

Download and Install iOS certificate (again, needs a Mac)

Generate and save a Private Key

Create an App ID

Create a Provisioning Profile

Create Application on iTunesConnect

Setup a test user on UK-Muscle for Apple to use

Actually upload the app .. but we're not done yet!

Install Xcode (needs a Mac)

Install iOS SDK (needs a Mac)

Digitally sign the App

Compress the App

Submit the App

Go back to iTunes Connect and setup Contracts and Tax information

Wait for the App to be reviewed.

On Android with Google I login to my account, click upload, click Publish - it takes about 10 seconds.

L


----------



## kev74

bloody hell i have always had imacs n macbooks didnt think it was that much of a hassle to get an app up and running .will be worth it though


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Any more new on RIM for this yet?


----------



## 2004mark

Lorian. I downloaded the Android version yesterday but had to remove it as my phone memory is running low... will you be able to update the app so it can be moved to SD card like most apps?

(looks good btw)


----------



## Lorian

2004mark said:


> Lorian. I downloaded the Android version yesterday but had to remove it as my phone memory is running low... will you be able to update the app so it can be moved to SD card like most apps?
> 
> (looks good btw)


Hopefully a future update will offer this.

L


----------



## Lorian

Success!

The iPhone version has been compiled, signed and sent to Apple.

It has a status of 'Waiting for Review' .. so hopefully it will be available very soon.

L


----------



## DiggyV

Nice clean looking app. Will post more detailed feedback in the next couple of days.

the only trouble is I can now get to UK-M wherever I am 

Cheers

D


----------



## joe.b

got it :thumbup1:


----------



## Naneek

Lorian said:


> Success!
> 
> The iPhone version has been compiled, signed and sent to Apple.
> 
> It has a status of 'Waiting for Review' .. so hopefully it will be available very soon.
> 
> L


That is awsome news!


----------



## Wings

I need this Iphone app to hurry its ass up  would literally spend all day on the forrum ha. Any news on the iPhone app yet?


----------



## SoulXedge

Will prob be here within the upcoming week/ tail end of new week


----------



## Wings

SoulXedge said:


> Will prob be here within the upcoming week/ tail end of new week


With a bit of luck a


----------



## Lorian

I've done my bit.

Status is still "Waiting For Review" ..

The ball is in Apple's court..

L


----------



## Shorty1002

The wait for this app has only made me hate apple a little bit more!!


----------



## bowen86

im wating. looking forward to it.


----------



## CrazeUK

Downloaded on Iphone now, Awesome job Lorian


----------



## Bale

Just downloaded for Iphone 4. It seems to close the app when you try to create a new thread


----------



## miggs

Wicked app..


----------



## PRL

The Beef and now UK-Muscle on the go.

Life is good.


----------



## big_jim_87

Let me know when iPhone app is available pls


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol on the app now didn't read thread lol


----------



## Kev1980

How do i get it on my Blackberry couldn't find it in the blackberry app world?


----------



## jamiedilk

Hi thank u Lorian I just downloaded it for my iPhone really easy to use thanks again


----------



## T_Woody

Any chance of a windows phone app?


----------



## Lorian

steventon said:


> How do i get it on my Blackberry couldn't find it in the blackberry app world?


Unfortunatley it's unlikley that blackberry will be supported any time soon.

Their market share is decreasng each quarter so all the focus is going into developing for iOS and Android.

L


----------



## Lorian

T_Woody said:


> Any chance of a windows phone app?


Probably, but it's a little way off.

L


----------



## maskill86

Great app easy to use


----------



## Feelin-Big

No Blackberry App????


----------



## Feelin-Big

No Blackberry App???? :sad:


----------



## DILLZ

Don't know if its just my iPhone Lorian but the application seems to close itself down everytime i use it


----------



## BestBefore1989

so far so good. Took me a yr to figure out how to use the web page so hoping i pick this up faster


----------



## Lorian

Feelin-Big said:


> No Blackberry App????


Read the previous 10 posts.

L


----------



## SoulXedge

DillonnR said:


> Don't know if its just my iPhone Lorian but the application seems to close itself down everytime i use it


Yup every time I click on new thread on home screen it closes app! Great Alp tho!


----------



## Lorian

SoulXedge said:


> Yup every time I click on new thread on home screen it closes app! Great Alp tho!


There's an updated version of the iPhone app which should be available later this week.

Hopefully this one will fix your issue.

L


----------



## Sk1nny

My first post on iPhone app


----------



## SoulXedge

How do you rep or like on the iPhone app or is this not a feature yet?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

gemilky69 said:


> I am in deep sh*t now.......... down fricken loaded


Lol you have to be one of UKM top posters to start with, i was thinking the other day how much time you must spend on here, you are in deep **** with it on your phone, please dont do it loooool, if you lose your job you could end up with an addiction, haha 

i have a blackberry curve, my 2 year contracts almost up and am gona get am iphone or htc, somit more fancy, then i ll look for the ap..


----------



## aka

> gona get am iphone or htc' date=' somit more fancy, then i ll look for the ap..[/quote']
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S II has really good reviews, do a search in youtube
> 
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/40114/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-vodafone


----------



## musio

I know and appreciate a lot of work went into the iPhone app but I couldn't get on with it as much as tapatalk. Tapa worked better (refresh of subscribed threads, cleaner interface and search function seemed quicker)

It's amazing you can post with phones these days. I spend most of my time here via a phone!


----------



## SoulXedge

Might just be my iPhone I received a private message and it tells me on the home screen that I have 1 notification one I read and delete the message it's still showing 1 notification?


----------



## Steveoc

The app works perfectly on my iphone, Incredibly well designed, GOOD JOB fella


----------



## Fatstuff

Got it now, legendary


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Seriously need to get this app sorted for the BB, i´m sat in spain and i have to come to the computer in the lobby of an evening, this sucks big time.. I´m not happy.


----------



## DiggyV

Is anyone else seeing two blog posts in the opening 'recent posts' home screen? They are always in position 8 and 9, the subjects change but they are always there.

Is this expected behaviour?

I am running the Android version on an HTC Desire Z.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Lorian

DiggyV said:


> Is anyone else seeing two blog posts in the opening 'recent posts' home screen? They are always in position 8 and 9, the subjects change but they are always there.
> 
> Is this expected behaviour?
> 
> I am running the Android version on an HTC Desire Z.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian


Tap the '*All*' button at the bottom and change it to '*Forums*'..

L


----------



## Lorian

KJW said:


> Is it available for android phones?


Yes, search for UK-Muscle in the Android Market.

L


----------



## Wings

Just a bit of feed back. For the iPhone it keeps crashing and also it could with a "refresh" button. rather than having to come out of it all and then waiting a while then going back into it which also crashes the phone  other than that good effort


----------



## TF03

Using the iPhone app now. I think it's brilliant.

Very easy to use, clear layout and haven't had any crashes.

Two points I would make (purely constructive). A refresh button would be great. And also, being able to see images that have been posted (not sure if that's possible?).

Still good work tho, many thanks.


----------



## Taylor25

Great app but mine also crashes when you try to create a new thread. Agree with TF01 those would be useful additions to an already quality app.


----------



## DD87

yeh great app but like above mine also keeps crashing when i try to post a new thread


----------



## Philly_1

Just downloaded it! Seems good


----------



## sheppyk

can you get it for Blackberry as i cant seem to find it ?

would be cool if it was though!


----------



## Lorian

sheppyk said:


> can you get it for Blackberry as i cant seem to find it ?
> 
> would be cool if it was though!


Our dedicated app won't be available for blackberry.

However, we also run Tapatalk which will be available for blackberry when we upgrade later this month.

L


----------



## sheppyk

;-) nice one, cheers mate i shall keep checking for updates in the app store


----------



## DD87

hi i dowonloaded the app when it came out for the iphone and it was fine but now when i go to post anythig it shuts down. ive tried removing it and installing it again but no difference. could anyone help with this please???


----------



## Lorian

DD87 said:


> hi i dowonloaded the app when it came out for the iphone and it was fine but now when i go to post anythig it shuts down. ive tried removing it and installing it again but no difference. could anyone help with this please???


An updated version will be available soon.

I'll post a thread once it's released.


----------



## Wings

Any news on a "refresh button" for the iPhone?


----------



## lewism6

on the android app i only see the first 10 "newest" stories....how do i get to see the rest without going through the all the forums? it only goes back 10 minutes.

my favourite button is the "new posts" on the full site homepage.

cheers.


----------



## hackskii

Is it like taptalk or something?

What are the benefits.

Downloading now.


----------



## mark44

Will there be an iPad app?


----------



## Lorian

mark44 said:


> Will there be an iPad app?


Yes, next month Tapatalk are releasing Tapatalk HD for the iPad.


----------



## Lorian

lewism6 said:


> on the android app i only see the first 10 "newest" stories....how do i get to see the rest without going through the all the forums? it only goes back 10 minutes.


Unfortunatley this is a global setting that you cannot change.

I have just upped it from 10 to 25. Let me know if people think it should be higher.


----------



## Lorian

hackskii said:


> Is it like taptalk or something?
> 
> What are the benefits.
> 
> Downloading now.


There's not a huge amount of difference in terms of functionality.

It's down to individual preference which one you like to use.


----------



## kennyscot

help, can't find it on Android from Market. Any update guys ? Cheers


----------



## kennyscot

any help ?


----------



## Lorian

kennyscot said:


> help, can't find it on Android from Market. Any update guys ? Cheers


Are you definately searching with the hyphen? ... *UK**-**Muscle*


----------



## kennyscot

yep


----------



## Barker

How have i not seen this thread before? Will check it out, ive always used tapatalk will have to be good to beat it!

Edit: hmm its quite buggy for iphone unless its my phone playing up.


----------



## Tombo

I'm downloading it now, looks like the Marketplace has been updated!


----------



## Lorian

kennyscot said:


> yep


Is an old phone?

I know it never showed up for my old HTC Hero because the version of Android was too old.


----------



## Patsy

Any plans to update the iphone app in the future?


----------



## Lorian

PatWelsh said:


> Any plans to update the iphone app in the future?


The app is provided by the forum software company, one they have a new version available I'll be able to update ours.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Is it on Blackberry aswell


----------



## Marrsy86

Been using Tapatalk but will try this out when the iPhone version is patched


----------



## Lorian

Afghan said:


> Is it on Blackberry aswell


The Tapatalk app is:

http://www.tapatalk.com/mobile.php


----------



## ConstantCut

Closes when I try to post. Would be good to have a button or tab to see your participated threads, aside from that it looks awesome


----------



## Ironclad

Well buggy app, deleted it and had to buy tapatalk.


----------



## ASOC5

Why isn't the dedicated app also available for blackberry ?


----------



## Uk_mb

ASOC5 said:


> Why isn't the dedicated app also available for blackberry ?


Just use tapatalk instead


----------



## BelfastBen

How do I get the app for I phone?


----------



## Lorian

BelfastBen said:


> How do I get the app for I phone?


Search the app store for *tapatalk*


----------

